
Practice Frees Your Mind - ColinWright
http://anniemurphypaul.com/2012/10/practice-frees-your-mind/#
======
simon
An interesting point, but a pretty thin blog entry. I think that everything I
have done has benefited from practice. Even programming. The Pragmatic
Programmers (iirc) even devised code katas to formalize the practice process.

------
pfortuny
As a matter of fact, in my experience (as a teacher), the more you practice,
the more you can "improvise". Improvisation is a side-effect of rote.

